# ,  / > Icom >       Icom 726s

## mustang0071170

!       .    ,   rx ,       tx      .           .   .       ,     !       ?
    !

         2- ,     .     .     !

----------


## ic271

.       .         ,   ....  -    .      .        12,8  5.      .         ,  ....   .     .

----------


## eu1af

> 2-


    ESR-    ,    -   ,  ,    ::up::  * UR6EJ*:

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post885135

----------


## eu1af

*ic271*,          -      .
"-----" -    "" ,   



> 2-


  - .

----------


## eu1af

*
ic271*,        "XOMAX",   - " ".  - ,   .
 ,   "--",     .     ,     ,  ,  -     -  ESR,    ,         -  , ,   , , ,  100uF - 15uF,  10uF - 2uF  ..,  ..
,   ?  -        /      /,        -    Ebay.
    : *MS5308* *ESR-micro v3.1*

----------


## eu1af

*mustang0071170*,    .

----------


## eu1af

> !


,  ,    ,    .
  ,      -   ,     / "" / -   .
,     ?
 :: 
 ,       "",  - -      ,   - - .  :Smile: 




> ,


   ,    .

----------


## 1967

> ,    .


 ,      :Smile: .
   .       ,     .

----------


## ic271

,      ...  , ,     ,     .         -.

*  9 ():*

EU1AF,     ,        ,       .     2-3   3 ,  .

----------


## ic271

?    ....
  ,           .        .

*  22 ():*

,   ,           ,    .        ,    >>>  .   -       . ,              -   ,     .

*  12 ():*

        -  .            .        5,1
,   .

----------


## R7DJ

.          .

----------

mustang0071170

----------


## R7DJ

PLL UNIT    x2  30.72Mhz   Q33

----------

mustang0071170

----------


## R7DJ

,   . 
    , .

----------

mustang0071170

----------

mustang0071170

----------


## mustang0071170

.   ,     .  ,       ,      24 .

----------

eu1af

----------

